# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΦΟΒΟΣ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΟΥ

## Papillon

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά!
Τωρα που μπηκε το 2020, πήρα την μεγαλη αποφαση να κανω το βημα που φοβόμουν. Εχω δυο κρεατοελιές στο πρόσωπο και πάντα ήθελα να τις βγάλω. Τωρα έκλεισα ραντεβού σε πλασικόχειρουργό να το κάνουμε επιτελους. Οσο πλησιάζει η μέρα τόσο τρεμω περισσότερο. Εχει κανείς άλλος εμπειρία απο κρεατοελια? Ξερετε αν θα το κάνει αμεσως ή απλά θα το συζητησουμε κ θα το κανει την επόμενη φορά? Θα ειναι με λειζερ? Θα πονεσει? πφφφφ φοβαμαι πολύ αλλά πρεπει να το κανω...

----------


## Stavros

Αναισθητική θα σου κάνει ένεση και μετά θα σου κάνει το Laser. 5 λεπτά η κρεατοελιά χρονικά. Απλά θα σου μυρίζει σαν καμένο δέρμα κατά την διάρκεια αλλά εσύ λόγω αναισθησίας δεν θα πονάς.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αναισθητική θα σου κάνει ένεση και μετά θα σου κάνει το Laser. 5 λεπτά η κρεατοελιά χρονικά. Απλά θα σου μυρίζει σαν καμένο δέρμα κατά την διάρκεια αλλά εσύ λόγω αναισθησίας δεν θα πονάς.


Ντομπρα εντελώς :D 

Πέρα από την πλάκα.. Λογικά σίγουρα κάνουν αναισθησία σε όλα πλέον..

----------


## Stavros

Πήγαμε πρόσφατα με τον σύζυγο της αδερφής μου σε έναν Γενικό Χειρουργό που τα τελευταία χρόνια ασχολείται και με ήπιες αιθητικές επεμβάσεις όπως αφαιρέσεις σπίλων κτλ...
Του έκανε ένεση, σε 2 λεπτά ξεκίνησε την εφαμρογή του Laser και σε 5 λεπτά είχε τελειώσει. Ναι,εγώ που ήμουν απέξω και τον κοιτούσα, μύριζε έντονα το καμένο δέρμα! Αλλά εκείνος δεν πονούσε καθόλου.
Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση του πατέρα μου βέβαια που όταν ερωτήθηκε πριν 2 χρόνια από τον ίδιο χειρουργό για το αν αντέχει τον πόνο και εκείνος του απάντησε καταφατικά, δέχτηκε να κάνει Laser χωρίς καν αναισθησία.
Αλλά στο 99% των περιπτώσεων κάνουν αναισθητική ένεση.

----------


## Papillon

Δηλαδή απο οτι καταλαβαινω το laser ειναι σιγουρο. Ακόμα κι αν ειναι πεταχτή κρεατοελιά...? Δεν θυμαμαι αν εχω κανει ανασιθητικη ενεση, ποναει αυτο? οσο να πεις ειναι μια ενεση....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δηλαδή απο οτι καταλαβαινω το laser ειναι σιγουρο. Ακόμα κι αν ειναι πεταχτή κρεατοελιά...? Δεν θυμαμαι αν εχω κανει ανασιθητικη ενεση, ποναει αυτο? οσο να πεις ειναι μια ενεση....


Έχεις κάνει γενικά οποιαδήποτε ένεση; Πονάει το ίδιο..

----------


## Papillon

> Έχεις κάνει γενικά οποιαδήποτε ένεση; Πονάει το ίδιο..


χμμμμ κατι εμβολια παλια αλλα τα θυμαμαι λιγο....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> χμμμμ κατι εμβολια παλια αλλα τα θυμαμαι λιγο....


Εντάξει στιγμιαίο είναι δεν πονάει τόσο πολύ..

----------


## Stavros

Έχω αφαιρέσει δυσπλαστικό σπίλο αλλά με αναισθητική και νυστέρι. Όταν υπάρχει έστω και 0.1% υπόψια κακοήθειας η αφαίρεση γίνεται πάντα με νυστέρι σε υγιή χειρουργικά όρια ώστε να μπορεί να αποσταλεί για βιοψία.
Με Laser δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα βιοψίας.
Οι κρεατοελιές που υπάρχουν για χρόνια είναι σχεδόν πάντα καλοήθεις οπότε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί Laser.

----------


## george1520

Αν είναι κοντά στο μάτι τις καίνε... Λίγα λεπτά διαρκεί

----------


## Nikolas73

εγώ έκανα καυτηρίαση στο σαγόνι για κάτι κερατάκια που είχαν βγει και κρέμονταν, χωρίς αναισθησία, δεν πόνεσα καθόλου. Απλά μύριζε ...ψητό κοτόπουλο. Άλλη φορά λόγω κύστης με απόστημα κάτω από το αυτί ο χειρούργος πήρε το νυστέρι και το άνοιξε χωρίς ένεση. Δεν πόνεσε. Μετά έκανα ένεση επειδή έπρεπε να σκάψει πιο βαθιά. Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Μην φοβάσαι!

----------


## george1520

> εγώ έκανα καυτηρίαση στο σαγόνι για κάτι κερατάκια που είχαν βγει και κρέμονταν, χωρίς αναισθησία, δεν πόνεσα καθόλου. Απλά μύριζε ...ψητό κοτόπουλο. Άλλη φορά λόγω κύστης με απόστημα κάτω από το αυτί ο χειρούργος πήρε το νυστέρι και το άνοιξε χωρίς ένεση. Δεν πόνεσε. Μετά έκανα ένεση επειδή έπρεπε να σκάψει πιο βαθιά. Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Μην φοβάσαι!


Ανατρίχιασα. Σε λίγο θα σου κόψουν και το κεφάλι και δεν θα νιωσεις τίποτα εσύ..
Δεν είμαστε όλοι ανθεκτικοί στο πόνο. Εσύ το τερμάτισες.. Με μια ένεση θα είναι μια χαρά..

----------


## Papillon

Παιδια σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα τα σχόλια. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι τρεμω γιατι ειναι και στο προσωπο και δεν θέλω να γίνει καμια μαλακία. Δηλαδή αν μου το κάνει σήμερα μπαμ μπαμ μετα πως θα είμαι? παιζει να ειμαι πρησμένη? γιατι αυριο εχω κ καποια γενεθλια κ δεν θελω να ειμαι χαλια... αν ειναι να του με δει μονο κ να του πω να κλεισουμε εκ νεου ενα ραντεβου να το κάνει.

----------


## george1520

Εγώ είμαι της άποψης όταν έχουμε κάτι να κάνουμε.. Να το κάνουμε την ίδια ώρα να φεύγει. Η αναμονή πλάθει σενάρια σε σημείο που μας κόβονται τα πόδια.
Δεν θα κάνει ζημιά. Απλά ένα μικρό σημαδάκι για λίγες μέρες. Θα βάζεις κάτι πάνω και τέλος.

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε Πεταλουδα , τιποτα δεν ειναι, εχω βγαλει μαζεμενες ολες τις ελιες μου , με καυτηριασμο, εσενα θα ου κανειμια ενεση αναισθητικη κατω απ την κρεατοελια , και μετα λειζερ ..... μην ανησυχεις καθολου, ειναι απλη ρουτινα για εναν δερματολογο .......θα εισαι μετα απλα χωρις τις 2 ελιες , ουτε πρηζεσαι, ουτε κατι αλλο......

----------


## george1520

> Βρε Πεταλουδα , τιποτα δεν ειναι, εχω βγαλει μαζεμενες ολες τις ελιες μου , με καυτηριασμο, εσενα θα ου κανειμια ενεση αναισθητικη κατω απ την κρεατοελια , και μετα λειζερ ..... μην ανησυχεις καθολου, ειναι απλη ρουτινα για εναν δερματολογο .......θα εισαι μετα απλα χωρις τις 2 ελιες , ουτε πρηζεσαι, ουτε κατι αλλο......


Όλες τις ελιές?θα το κάνω την επόμενη βδομάδα (αν είμαι οκ με ένα θέμα που έχω)... Όλο αυτό το αναισθητικό που μπαίνει.. Δεν επηρεάζει κάπου;

*εντελώς άσχετο με το θέμα εδώ ε.. Εσύ λες για 2 ελιές.. Εγώ λέω για χωράφια :)

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παιδια σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα τα σχόλια. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι τρεμω γιατι ειναι και στο προσωπο και δεν θέλω να γίνει καμια μαλακία. Δηλαδή αν μου το κάνει σήμερα μπαμ μπαμ μετα πως θα είμαι? παιζει να ειμαι πρησμένη? γιατι αυριο εχω κ καποια γενεθλια κ δεν θελω να ειμαι χαλια... αν ειναι να του με δει μονο κ να του πω να κλεισουμε εκ νεου ενα ραντεβου να το κάνει.


Δεν πρήζει το λέιζερ.. Δεν θα κάνεις μποτοξ.. 
Και μην το αναβαλεις. Ότι είναι κάνε το να τελειώσει..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Όλες τις ελιές?θα το κάνω την επόμενη βδομάδα (αν είμαι οκ με ένα θέμα που έχω)... Όλο αυτό το αναισθητικό που μπαίνει.. Δεν επηρεάζει κάπου;
> 
> *εντελώς άσχετο με το θέμα εδώ ε.. Εσύ λες για 2 ελιές.. Εγώ λέω για χωράφια :)


Υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος αναισθησίας αν φοβάσαι αυτό..

----------


## george1520

> Υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος αναισθησίας αν φοβάσαι αυτό..


Στις μικρές.. Θα βάλει μια κρέμα.. Στις λίγο μεγαλύτερες θα βάλει ένεση... Και μεταξύ μας αυτή φοβάμαι περισσότερο. Μου είπε ότι η ποσότητα που θα βάλει συνολικά είναι όσο βάζουμε για να κάνουμε σφράγισμα.. Θα προτιμούσα μόλις με δει. Να μου δώσει μια στο κεφαλι, να κάνει την δουλειά.. Και όταν ξυπνήσω να είμαι έτοιμος να φύγω

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Στις μικρές.. Θα βάλει μια κρέμα.. Στις λίγο μεγαλύτερες θα βάλει ένεση... Και μεταξύ μας αυτή φοβάμαι περισσότερο. Μου είπε ότι η ποσότητα που θα βάλει συνολικά είναι όσο βάζουμε για να κάνουμε σφράγισμα.. Θα προτιμούσα μόλις με δει. Να μου δώσει μια στο κεφαλι, να κάνει την δουλειά.. Και όταν ξυπνήσω να είμαι έτοιμος να φύγω


Χαχαχα ε ναι γιατί να κάτσει να σου κάνει ένεση.. Εγώ αυτό με τη μία στο κεφάλι το προτιμώ όταν πάω οδοντίατρο.. 
Αυτό με την κρέμα εννοούσα και εγώ ή ένα υγρό που βάζουν στο δέρμα και μουδιαζει.. Αλλά μάλλον θα υποστεις και την ένεση..

----------


## Macgyver

> Όλες τις ελιές?θα το κάνω την επόμενη βδομάδα (αν είμαι οκ με ένα θέμα που έχω)... Όλο αυτό το αναισθητικό που μπαίνει.. Δεν επηρεάζει κάπου;
> 
> *εντελώς άσχετο με το θέμα εδώ ε.. Εσύ λες για 2 ελιές.. Εγώ λέω για χωράφια :)


Δεν καταλαβαινω αν αστειευεσαι , αφου το γυρνας σε συλλογη ελαιων !! αν οχι, αναισθησια μουκανε μονο στις κρεατοελιες , τις αλλες τις καυτηριασε κατευθειαν , ετσουξε λιγο, αλλα οχι τιποτα σπουδαιο...... αλλωστε ξυλοκαινη βαζουν , οχι κανω βαρυ αναισθητικο........
υπ οψη , αναφερομαι στο 95 , δεν ξερω τωρα τι κανουν , κατι πιο συγχρονο παντως .....

----------


## george1520

> Δεν καταλαβαινω αν αστειευεσαι , αφου το γυρνας σε συλλογη ελαιων !! αν οχι, αναισθησια μουκανε μονο στις κρεατοελιες , τις αλλες τις καυτηριασε κατευθειαν , ετσουξε λιγο, αλλα οχι τιποτα σπουδαιο...... αλλωστε ξυλοκαινη βαζουν , οχι κανω βαρυ αναισθητικο........


Δεν κάνω πλάκα. Είναι κάτι που θα έκανα αλλά λόγω κνιδωσης δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμη. Έχω κάνει μια ελιά. Ξέρω πως είναι.. Απλά ήθελα να μάθω τι γίνεται όταν είναι πολλές και σε όλο το σωμα.

----------


## Papillon

Λοιπον παιδια παω!!!! και ο θεοσ βοηθος!!!! θα σασ πω τα μαντατα μετα!!!!!! καλη μου τυχη!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Λοιπον παιδια παω!!!! και ο θεοσ βοηθος!!!! θα σασ πω τα μαντατα μετα!!!!!! καλη μου τυχη!


Κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα :)
Καλη τύχη!

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ανατρίχιασα. Σε λίγο θα σου κόψουν και το κεφάλι και δεν θα νιωσεις τίποτα εσύ..
> Δεν είμαστε όλοι ανθεκτικοί στο πόνο. Εσύ το τερμάτισες.. Με μια ένεση θα είναι μια χαρά..


Και πού να δεις τα δόντια μου, ή ότι έχει απομείνει από αυτά...ο οδοντίατρος μου έχει δώσει συγχαρητήρια επειδή είμαι ανθεκτικός στον πόνο. Αλλά με την καυτηρίαση και την διάνοιξη δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Πάω σε οδοντίατρο για απονεύρωση, σφράγισμα, εξαγωγή, χειρούργο, ΩΡΛ με διάθεση λες και πάω για καφέ. Έτσι και ακούσω όμως για καρδιολόγο (που δεν έχω λόγο πλέον να πάω) εκεί βγάζω σπυριά.

----------


## george1520

> Και πού να δεις τα δόντια μου, ή ότι έχει απομείνει από αυτά...ο οδοντίατρος μου έχει δώσει συγχαρητήρια επειδή είμαι ανθεκτικός στον πόνο. Αλλά με την καυτηρίαση και την διάνοιξη δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Πάω σε οδοντίατρο για απονεύρωση, σφράγισμα, εξαγωγή, χειρούργο, ΩΡΛ με διάθεση λες και πάω για καφέ. Έτσι και ακούσω όμως για καρδιολόγο (που δεν έχω λόγο πλέον να πάω) εκεί βγάζω σπυριά.


Εγώ φοβάμαι τις ενέσεις. Δεν ξέρω γιατί.. Ενώ έχω φάει αρκετές στην ζωή μου.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Εγώ φοβάμαι τις ενέσεις. Δεν ξέρω γιατί.. Ενώ έχω φάει αρκετές στην ζωή μου.


εγώ τις εξετάσεις αίματος, όχι την βελόνα που μπαίνει στη φλέβα, αλλά το ξεζούμισμα ειδικά στις βιοχημικές, 3 φιαλίδια, να βλέπω το αίμα να βγαίνει.

----------


## Papillon

καλησπέρα παιδια! ηρθα να σας πω τις εξελιξεις. Πηγα στον πλαστικό χειρουργο εκείνη την μέρα και εφυγα αρκετά απογοητευμενη. Μου ειπε οτι δεν γινεται λειζερ στις κρεατοελιες, οτι θα γίνει με νυστέρι κανονικά...και οτι οι δυο κοντα στο στομα ειναι δύσκολες και θα πρεπει να προσεχω μετα για να μην στραβωσω και γενικα μου τα έκανε δύσκολα τα πράγματα....... αλλα φυσικα να το κανουμε κ ολα καλα! Εγω φοβηθηκα και πηγα κ σε εναν γενικό χειρουργο την αλλη μερα....ο οποιος ΘΕΟΣ!!!! καμια σχεση με τον πλαστικο! μου λεει ναι μεν νυστερακι αλλα τιποτα το φοβερο,καμια δυσκολια,μια χαρα μπαμ μπαμ θεμα ρουτινας κι ετσι! ουτε θα εχω θεμα μετα να μην μιλαω ουτε τιποτα!! δηλαδη γελαγε που του ελεγα τα αλλα εγω! Και κλείσαμε!! θα παω την αλλη βδομαδα! και ρωτω,ειναι δυνατον τετεια διαφορα απο πλαστικο στον αλλον?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> καλησπέρα παιδια! ηρθα να σας πω τις εξελιξεις. Πηγα στον πλαστικό χειρουργο εκείνη την μέρα και εφυγα αρκετά απογοητευμενη. Μου ειπε οτι δεν γινεται λειζερ στις κρεατοελιες, οτι θα γίνει με νυστέρι κανονικά...και οτι οι δυο κοντα στο στομα ειναι δύσκολες και θα πρεπει να προσεχω μετα για να μην στραβωσω και γενικα μου τα έκανε δύσκολα τα πράγματα....... αλλα φυσικα να το κανουμε κ ολα καλα! Εγω φοβηθηκα και πηγα κ σε εναν γενικό χειρουργο την αλλη μερα....ο οποιος ΘΕΟΣ!!!! καμια σχεση με τον πλαστικο! μου λεει ναι μεν νυστερακι αλλα τιποτα το φοβερο,καμια δυσκολια,μια χαρα μπαμ μπαμ θεμα ρουτινας κι ετσι! ουτε θα εχω θεμα μετα να μην μιλαω ουτε τιποτα!! δηλαδη γελαγε που του ελεγα τα αλλα εγω! Και κλείσαμε!! θα παω την αλλη βδομαδα! και ρωτω,ειναι δυνατον τετεια διαφορα απο πλαστικο στον αλλον?


Εγώ ένα πράγμα ξέρω. Είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις καλούς γιατρούς. Γενικά μόνο τέτοια ακούω γύρω μου.. Προσωπικά νιώθω φοβερά τυχερή με τους γιατρούς μου αλλά μέχρι να φτάσω εκεί έφτυσα αίμα..

Άρα την άλλη εβδομάδα θα μας πεις αποτελέσματα..

----------


## Papillon

γεια σας παιδια! επεστρεψα να σας πω τα νεα... λοιπον, πηγα στον δευτερο χειρουργό και τις εβγαλα!!! ολα καλα,μονο το τσιμπημα απο την αναισθητικη ενεση ποναει λιγο αλλα τιποτα το φοβερο! με λιγα λογια ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ!!! Τωρα εχω ραμματα στο προσωπο φυσικα...σε 4 σημεια, τραβιεμαι λιγο ειναι αστειο αλλα οκ..σε 3 μερες θα ξαναπαω να τα βγαλω! Ξερει κανεις αν ποναει οταν βγαινουν τα ραμματα και αφου βγαλεις τα ραμμτα σε ποσο καιρο επουλωνεται η πληγη ας πουμε...?

----------


## Macgyver

> Ξερει κανεις αν ποναει οταν βγαινουν τα ραμματα και αφου βγαλεις τα ραμμτα σε ποσο καιρο επουλωνεται η πληγη ας πουμε...?


Σε 10 μερες .................

----------

